# Really she has balls. I have 2 emails addresses



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

One I check every day, and the other I kind of forget about it's just for FB log in. I decided to clean up the emails and get rid of the stuff and I have an email from the OW, from late Nov 2012.

Just wanted to say I am so sorry . I really am. I hurt so many people and I am so sorry. You were a friend for so long and I can't believe I did this to you. I wish I could take it all back. I'm sorry for the hurt I caused and the strain between you two.

I so want to email her back but don't know what to say. But then again I don't want her to think she won. 
She is a nasty w......


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Ugh talk about a trigger.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

If you were to send her a email what would it say? Go a head and let it out....we are here for you.

DO NOT SEND HER A RESPONSE!
She is nothing to you and nothing donesnt deserve a response.

LET IT RIP! we can take it! spill your guts and get it out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Just make sure we all know its a vent, or all kinds of folks will give you sh1t for responding ....LOL


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

OW,
I really don't care what you have to say. You really have balls to say something after all this time. You are nothing but a nasty F---- W-----. 
You are lucky that I never outed you.
And if this email is for you to feel good about yourself it shouldn't it just means you are having doubt you no good B----.
I hope you rot you dirty little ho.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

and she blocked me from FB. haha well played!


----------

